# مكيفات تعمل بثاني أكسيد الكربون



## المهندس المسلم. (30 يناير 2006)

مكيفات تعمل بثاني أكسيد الكربون​

تبدأ في 25 يوليو الحالي فاعليات مؤتمرGustav Lorentzen  الدولي بجامعة برديو Purdue University  ، حيث يعقد لأول مرة في الولايات المتحدة، ويناقش المؤتمر استخدام المبردات الطبيعية مثل: ثاني أكسيد الكربون والأمونيا كغازات مبردة في أجهزة التكييفات والثلاجات وجميع أجهزة التبريد بدلاً من المبردات الصناعية التي تستخدم حاليًا في تلك الأجهزة، والتي تؤدي إلى زيادة ظاهرة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض Global - warming واتساع ثقب الأوزون. 

وسيتم خلال المؤتمر تقديم العديد من أوراق الأبحاث التي تعرض آخر ما توصل إليه المهندسون في استخدام ثاني أكسيد الكربون كمبرد ومن هذه الأبحاث: 

ابتكار أول برنامج كمبيوتر يقوم بوضع تخيل دقيق لأداء وفاعلية التكييفات التي تعتمد على ثاني أكسيد الكربون كمبرد، ومن ثَمَّ يمكن لمصممي التكييفات الاعتماد عليه في تصميم مكيفات تستخدم ثاني أكسيد الكربون. 

تصميم لجهاز تكييف متحرك يعتمد على ثاني أكسيد الكربون، ويعمل بنفس كفاءة الأجهزة الأخرى التي تستخدم الغازات الصناعية كمبردات، وقد تم استخدام برنامج الكمبيوتر السابق ذكره في تصميم هذا الجهاز، وقد تم تنفيذه واختباره في جامعة برديو. 

ليست هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يستخدم فيها ثاني أكسيد الكربون كغاز تبريد، فمع بدايات القرن العشرين كان ثاني أكسيد الكربون هو الغاز المبرد الأكثر انتشارًا في تكييفات الهواء، لكن في الثلاثينيات بدأ تراجع استخدامه؛ نظرًا لاحتياجه إلى أنظمة تشغيل ذات ضغط عالٍ: أعلى خمس مرات من الغازات المستخدمة حاليًّا؛ مما يحتاج إلى أنابيب ثقيلة من الصلب للاحتفاظ بالضغط العالي، وظهرت المبردات الصناعية أو الغازات المركبة التي أطلق عليها الكلوروفلوروكاربونات CFCs والتي تعمل بجوده عالية في الأنظمة ذات الضغط المنخفض. 

اكتشف العلماء بعد ذلك أن تلك الغازات المركبة تؤدي إلى تدمير الأوزون الموجود في طبقة الستراتوسفير - إحدى طبقات الجو الموجودة حول الكرة الأرضية - الذي يعمل على تنقية الضوء القادم من الشمس من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الضارة قبل أن يصل إلى سطح الأرض، كما تؤدي إلى زيادة ظاهرة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض Global – warming، حيث تعمل كعازل يمنع انعكاس الحرارة الزائدة التي تصل إلى الأرض من الشمس، وبالتالي تحتفظ الأرض بالحرارة فترتفع درجة الحرارة على سطحها. 

وقد تم استبدال الCFCs  بالهيدروفلوروكاربونات التي لا تمثل خطورة على طبقة الأوزون، ولكنها ما زالت تسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض. 

لذلك كان يجب العودة إلى المبردات الطبيعية وعلى رأسها ثاني أكسيد الكربون، فرغم أنه يؤدي أيضًا إلى ظاهرة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض فإن الهيدروفلوروكاربونات تؤدي إلى تلك الظاهرة 1400 مرة أكثر من ثاني أكسيد الكربون، كما أن الكمية الضئيلة التي قد تتسرب من أجهزة التبريد لا تذكر مقارنة بكميات ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تنتج من احتراق الوقود الحفري يوميًّا سواء في وسائل النقل أم للحصول على الطاقة. 

لكن كان يجب حل مشكلة كبر حجم وثقل أنظمة التبريد المعتمدة على ثاني أكسيد الكربون، وقد تمَّ التغلب على تلك المشكلة باستخدام أنابيب من رقائق الألومنيوم، لكنها قوية ذات قطر صغير جدًّا تحتفظ بالضغط العالي الذي يحتاجه ثاني أكسيد الكربون بدلاً من أنابيب الصلب الثقيلة، مما يعطي دفعة قوية لاستخدام ثاني أكسيد الكربون مع صغر حجم وخفة أنظمته في العديد من التطبيقات. 

هناك أيضًا مبرد طبيعي آخر يمكن استخدامه في ثلاجات العرض التجاري التي ليس لثاني أكسيد الكربون ميزة نسبية بها، حيث يمكن استخدام أنابيب ذات أقطار أكبر تقوم بحمل الغاز في أنظمة التبريد الخاصة بها - وهو الأمونيا، لكن أنظمة التبريد التي تعتمد على الأمونيا معقدة؛ نظرًا لأن الأمونيا غاز سام؛ لذلك يجب أن تكون أنظمتها ذات تصميم محكم يقوم بعزل الغاز، ويتم حاليًا اختبار أول جيل من تلك الأنظمة في أوروبا، وسيتم عرض النتائج في مؤتمر Gustav Lorentzen.


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (30 يناير 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز على هذه المعلومه القيمة


----------



## المهندس عبدالله النجار (30 يناير 2006)

الله يبارك فيك أخي محمد علي هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (30 يناير 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع وبارك الله فيك اخي محمد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (30 يناير 2006)

*حسن الإهتمام !*












جزاك الله كل خير أخي محمد سامح, على تقديمك كل ما هو جديد بمجال التبريد والتكييف, وسوف نكون متابعين لهذا المؤتمر Gustav Lorentzen, وسوف نوفر ما يتم خلال هذا المؤتمر لمنتدى المهندسين العرب بإذن الله
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير
أخوك أحمد عفيفي
​


----------



## تقوى الله (30 يناير 2006)

*شكر واجب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​الاخ الكريم eng_mohamed_sameh ...
جزاك الله خيرا" لما قدمت ،ولما تريد به نفع اهل التكييف والتبريد ،
ولكن لي تعليق بسيط علي ما قدمته وهو استخدام الامونيا ايضا" ،مع العلم ان الامونيا (النشادر) كانت تستخدم قديما" في عمليات التبريد بدلا" من غاز الفريون وشبه توقف العمل بها الان نظرا" لانها غاز سام وله تأثير كبير علي صحة الانسان .
هذا والله تعالي اعلي واعلم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (31 يناير 2006)

جزانا وإياكم كل خير وعافيه

المهندس العزيز N.C

أنا أتفق معك في الكلام أن الأمونيا غاز سمي ولكن!!!!!!!

الأمونيا​
يستخدم غاز الأمونيا كوسط تبريد خصوصاً في المصانع الكبيرة، كما يستخدم في الصناعات التعدينية وفي إنتاج عجينة الورق، وفي صناعة المطاط وفي دباغة الجلود وفي المنظفات المنزلية والعقاقير كما يستخدم في صناعة حامض النيتريك وبعض الأمينات. إلا أن الاستخدام الأوسع هو في صناعة الأسمدة النيتروجينية، أهمها سماد اليوريا. معدل الارتفاع السنوي في حجم الطلب على غاز الأمونيا يبلغ بحدود 1.5%. تنتج الأمونيا من مفاعلة غاز الهيدروجين ، والذي ينتج من إعادة تركيب (reforming) الغاز الطبيعي، مع النيتروجين الذي يُنتج بعد إسالة الهواء. أهم المواد التي تكون الأمونيا أحد مواردها الأولية:

1 - اليوريا

حوالي 80% من اليوريا يستخدم كسماد نيتروجيني، أما الباقي فيستخدم لإنتاج راتنج فورمالدهايد اليوريا (يستخدم كصمغ وفي سباكة المعادن وتصنيع الأقمشة) وفي إنتاج ميلامين الفورمالدهايد. كما تستخدم كميات قليلة منها في المواد الصيدلانية ومعاجين الأسنان ومواد التجميل وغيرها. تنتج اليوريا من مفاعلة الأمونيا مع غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون. 

2 - نايترال الأكريل (Acrylonitrile)

وهو مادة احادية (monomer) فعالة تستخدم كمادة أولية لإنتاج الأنسجة الاكريليكية كما تدخل في صناعة بعض الراتنجات وبلاستيك ABS (Acrylonitrile-Butadien-Styrene) وفي صناعات الأصباغ والمطاط. الطلب على نايترال الأكريل يرتفع بمعدل 4% سنوياً، وتنتج من مفاعلة الأمونيا مع البروبلين.

3 - الأنلين

أهم استخدام لهذه المادة هو إنتاج الإسفنج الصناعي الصلب وفي صناعة بعض المواد الكيمياوية التي تؤدي إلى تحسين نوعية المطاط الصناعي وفي صناعات الصبغات (للأقمشة) والكيماويات الزراعية (كمبيدات الحشرات والمواد الضارة). ينتج الأنلين من مفاعلة الأمونيا مع الفينول.

4 - أمينات الإيثانول

والتي تستخدم في إنتاج المنظفات وفي صناعات النسيج والجلود وزيوت القَطع وعمليات الحفر وفي تنقية المنتجات النفطية. كذلك تستخدم في صبغ الجلود وإزالة الأصباغ وطلاء السطوح وفي بعض المواد الصيدلانية وفي تنظيف المعادن والطلاء الكيماوي ومنع تآكل المعادن وكعامل تزييت. في أميركا وأوروبا يزداد الطلب سنوياً على هذه الأمينات بحدود 2%. تنتج هذه الأمينات من مفاعلة الأمونيا مع أوكسيد الأثلين.

5 - أمينات الميثانول

وتستخدم في إنتاج مبيدات الحشرات وفي دباغة الجلود وفي المنظفات وفي صناعة الصبغات والمفرقعات وفي صناعة بعض المواد الصيدلانية ومبيدات الفطريات وكمانع لتآكل المعادن وفي صناعة المعقمات والبدائل الصناعية للسكر والمبادلات الأيونية. تنتج هذه الأمينات من مفاعلة الأمونيا مع الكحول المثيلي. 

- الكحول المثيلي أو الميثانول

من المواد المهمة فإضافة إلى استخدام هذه المادة كمذيب ومانع الانجماد وكوقود، تستخدم لإنتاج عدد من المواد الكيماوية التي لها استخدامات مهمة وواسعة. كما يمكن استخدام الكحول المثيلي لإنتاج البروتين الصناعي أحادي الخلية. يزداد الطلب على الكحول المثيلي بحدود 3.% سنوياً. ينتج الميثانول من إعادة تشكيل الغاز الطبيعي، بعد إزالة الكبريت عنه، وبخطوتين متوازيتين الأولى إعادة التشكيل باستخدام بخار الماء (steam reforming) والثانية بإستخدام عامل مساعد ( catalytic reforming). المواد الناتجة من خطوتي إعادة التشكيل تتفاعل بوجود عامل مساعد لإنتاج الميثانول. أهم المواد التي يستخدم الكحول المثيلي لإنتاجها، هي:

1 - مثيل ترت بيوتيل الإيثير

(MTBE): 95% من هذه المادة يستخدم لرفع العدد الأوكتيني لوقود السيارات عند إنتاج وقود خالٍ من الرصاص. أما الباقي فيستخدم كمذيب وفي الصناعات البتروكيماوية. الطلب على هذه المادة يرتفع بمعدل 3.5% سنوياً. و تنتج من مفاعلة الكحول المثيلي مع الأيزوبيوتيلين.

2 - الديزل الحيوي

(Biodiesel) تستخدم هذه المادة لتشغيل محركات الديزل كبديل عن الديزل النفطي أو بالخلط مع الديزل النفطي؛ الخلط هو المتبع اعتيادياً لعدم كفاية الكميات المنتجة منها. معظم مواصفات الديزل الحيوي أفضل من تلك للديزل النفطي خصوصاً فيما يتعلق منها بالبيئة، لهذا وضعت الجهات المختصة في أوروبا وأميركا برامج لزيادة إنتاجه بحيث ترتفع نسبة استخدامه من 2% حالياً إلى 6% من الديزل المستهلك وخلال السنوات الخمس القادمة. 
ينتج الديزل الحيوي من تفاعل الميثانول مع الزيوت النباتية و الحيوانية الجديدة والمستخدمة منها، وفي هذا فائدة مضافة وهي التخلص من زيوت الطهي المستخدمة باسلوب نافع. 

3 - الفورمالدهايد

50% من هذه المادة يستخدم في إنتاج الراتنجات والأصماغ و40% كمادة وسط في التركيب الكيماوي للبولي أسيتال والبولي يورثين. يستخدم المتبقي في صناعات الصبغات ومواد دباغة الجلود والفيتامينات والمطيبات والمواد الصيدلانية ومانع تآكل المعادن والمواد الحافظة والمواد المطهرة. يزداد معدل استهلاك الفورمالديهايد بمعدل 2-3% سنوياً. تنتج مادة الفرمالديهايد من أكسدة الكحول المثيلي. 

4 - ثنائي مثيل ترفثاليت

75% منها يستخدم لإنتاج ألياف البولي إيستر و10% في صناعات علب الأغذية والمشروبات و7% في إنتاج رقائق البولي إيستر والباقي في صناعات بعض الراتنجات. الطلب السنوي لهذه المادة يزداد بمعدل 2%. تنتج هذه المادة من مفاعلة الكحول المثيلي مع الزايلين المؤكسد. 

5 - حامض الخليك

12% من حامض الخليك يستخدم لإنتاج الأسبرين ومواد قاصرة ومواد مساعدة في صناعات الورق وفي صناعة خلات السيليلوز التي تستخدم في صناعة الألياف والأفلام ومرشحات السكائر. 13% من حامض الخليك يستهلك في إنتاج مركبات الخلات والتي تستخدم كمواد مذيبة (كخلات الأثيل) وفي صبغ الأقمشة وفي صناعة التصوير الفوتوغرافي وفي صباغة الجلود وكمادة حافظة للخشب وفي الطباعة على البورسلين وفي تنظيف سطوح المعادن. 12% من حامض الخليك يستخدم لإنتاج حامض الترفثاليك والذي يستخدم لإنتاج متعدد الأثلين ترفثاليت (PET). كما يستخدم حامض الخليك في صناعات النسيج والكربوكسي مثيل سليلوز (CMC) والصبغات وفي الصناعات الغذائية وفي حفظ الأعشاب. ينتج حامض الخليك من مفاعلة الكحول المثيلي مع أول أوكسيد الكربون.

6 - كما يستخدم الكحول المثيلي لإنتاج أمينات الميثانول (وردت أعلاه) وكلوريد المثيل (سترد أدناه).

 - كلوريد المثيل

أهم استخدام لهذه المادة هو في صناعة السيلكون، إضافة إلى صناعة مطاط البيوتيل وسيليلوز المثيل وبعض الأمينات وفي حفظ الأعشاب المجففة. تنتج هذه المادة من تفاعل الكلور مع الميثان بعد فصله عن الغاز الطبيعي أو تفاعل الكحول المثيلي مع كلوريد الهيدروجين.

 - الكلوروفورم

تدخل هذه المادة في صناعة راتنج الأثلين متعدد رباعي الفلور (PTFE)، المعروف بالتفلون، كما تستعمل كوسط تبريد وكوسط دافع (propellant) وتستخدم في الصناعات الصيدلانية وفي إنتاج المتفجرات. توقف استخدامها كمادة مخدرة في حين يتقلص استخدامها كمادة مذيبة ولأسباب بيئية. ينتج الكلوروفورم من تفاعل الكلور مع الميثان المستخلص من الغاز الطبيعي.

- الهيدروكربونات السائلة

في السنوات الأخيرة تم استحداث وتطوير طرق صناعية لتحويل الغاز الطبيعي إلى مركبات هيدروكربونبة سائلة (Gas to Liquid) أو (GTL) وقد تم تنفيذ بعض المشاريع الريادية لدراسة وتطوير التكنولوجيا. لم يتم الكشف بالتفصيل عن هذه التكنولوجيا حيث يتم خلالها تحويل الغاز الطبيعي إلى ديزل عال النقاوة والغاز السائل وبعض المشتقات النفطية والزيوت. وبكلف إنتاج مقبولة مع السعي للوصول بها إلى كلف تقارب كلف إنتاجها من تكرير النفط الخام في المصفاة. أقل كلفة للمشروع تم الإعلان عنها هي 25000 دولار لكل برميل من السائل ينتج يومياً. الحسابات تشير إلى أن العملية تكون اقتصادية عندما يكون سعر النفط أكثر من 17 دولارا للبرميل وأسعار الغاز كما هي عليه الآن. يتم حالياً إنشاء مشروع في دولة قطر بطاقة 85,000 برميل يومياً ويتوقع إنجازه في عام 2005. 

كما إبتكرت بعض الشركات مؤخراً طريقة صناعية لتحويل الغاز إلى وقود سيارات (Gas to Gasoline) أو (GtG). لم يتم الكشف عن مفردات هذه التكنولوجيا ايضاً، عدا أن معظم الغاز يحول إلى كازولين والقليل منه يتحول إلى مواد قريبة من الكازولين. كل مليون قدم مكعب من الغاز ينتج عنه 100 برميل من الكازولين (بكثافة API= 71 و بعدد أوكتين= 77) وهذا يشابه الكازولين الناتج من عمود التقطير في المصفاة. 

هناك مجموعة أخرى من المواد التي تنتج من الغاز الطبيعي، إلا أن طرق إنتاجها من الغاز الطبيعي أقل اقتصادياً من طرق إنتاجها من مواد أولية أخرى أو أن الطلب عليها بدأ يتجه نحو الهبوط. هذه المواد هي:

 - الأسيتون

من أهم المذيبات، خصوصاً في صناعة الأصباغ، كما يدخل في الصناعات الصيدلانية والمواد الصحية ومواد التجميل والصناعات المطاطية. تستخدم مادة الأسيتون لصناعة جيل آخر من المواد المذيبة وفي الأحاديات (monomers) التي ينتج عن تفاعلها بعض راتنجات الأكرليك. يُنتج الأسيتون من أكسدة الغاز الطبيعي. نقطة ضعف هذه الطريقة هي الحصول على مواد ثانوية منها إلى جانب الأسيتون مما يتطلب عمليات فصل دقيقة. 

 - غاز الأستيلين

أهم استخداماته هي في قطع ولحام المعادن إذ أن قيمته الحرارية أكثر من تلك للغاز الطبيعي أو الغاز المسال. كما يستخدم في إنتاج فحم البطاريات. وبالإمكان استخدامه لإنتاج كلوريد الفنيل (المادة الاحادية لبلاستيك PVC) وخلات الفنيل (المادة الاحادية لراتنج PVA) وإسترات الفنيل وحامض الأكرليك وبعض أنواح الكحولات. ومع هذا فإن الطلب على غاز الأستيلين يعاني من بعض الإنخفاض. ينتج الأستيلين من الغاز الطبيعي بطريقة الأكسدة الجزئية أو بطريقة القوس الكهربائي.

 - رابع كلوريد الكربون  

هذه إيضاً من المذيبات المهمة وتستخدم في صناعة الإسفنج الصناعي وفي مكافحة الفطريات في الحبوب. كما تستخدم كمادة أولية لإنتاج غازات الفلوروكربون (الفريون) والتي يتم تقليص استخدامها (كوسط تبريد) تدريجياً لما تسببه من آثار سلبية على البيئة (طبقة الأوزون). كما أن استخدام رابع كلوريد الكربون في التنظيف الجاف للملابس توقف لأسباب بيئية أيضاً. لهذا فإن الطلب على هذه المادة يسير نحو الإنخفاض.


----------



## تقوى الله (31 يناير 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا" اخي الكريم علي هذا الشرح الوافي ،وكلها مركبات كيميائية ،ولكن هل سيعودون لاستخدامه في مجال التبريد والتكييف ؟


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (31 يناير 2006)

جزانا وإياكم كل خير وعافيه
والله.............الله أعلم سيتم الإعلان عن نتائج المؤتمر وسنعلم وقتها هل سيتم إستخدامه أم ماذا؟


----------



## تقوى الله (31 يناير 2006)

شكرا" لك اخي الكريم علي المتابعة وعلي اهتمامك ، وسوف نكون باذن الله تعالي من المتابعين للمؤتمر 
وفقنا الله تعالي واياكم الي صراطه المستقيم والي ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (31 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي محمد على هذا الجهد الرائع واحب ان اضيف معلومة اخرى عن استخدام ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون
في مجال التبريد (على شكل الثلج الجاف وهو الحالة الصلبة لثاني اوكسيد الكاربون ) في تبريد صناديق الطعام المقدم لركاب الطائرات مستفيدين من صفتين الاولى درجة برودة واطئة جدا والثانية ان الثلج الجاف يتسامى اي يتحول من الحالة الصلبة الى الحالة الغازية دون المرور بالحلة السائلة وغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون غاز خانق مما يساعد في القضاء على البكتيريا التي تفسد الاطعمة وبذلك تستغني الطائرة عن اجهزة تبريد الاطعمة وتوفر الطاقة والوزن 
مع امان صحي اكثر
كلفة انتاج الثلج الجاف قليلة بل تعتبر اقصادية ومناسبة .

ابو مصطفى


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (31 يناير 2006)

جزانا وإياك كل خير وعافيه والله إنها لمعلوماتٍ قيمه.


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (10 فبراير 2006)

ثاني اكسيد الكربون
غاز موجود في الطبيعه بشكل كبير والكن وجود المصناع والصناعات الجديده والسياره ادات الى ارتفاع نسبه ثاني الكسد الكربون في الجو من ما اداءالى حدوث الانحباس الحراري بسب متصاص ثاني الكسد الكربون الحراره المنبعثه من الارض يعني تكيف هو عباره عن تلطيف الجو الكن استخدامناء ثاني الكسيد الكربون سيعمل على رفع درجه حراره الجو بشكل الكبر من السابق 
غاز الامونيا
غاز سام وسريع الانفجار ويساعد على الشتعل يعني خيطر بشكل كبير لكن كفاته التبريديه كبيره مقارنة بلفريونات ولكن مشكلاته معقده في حاله الصيانه والاعطال فلا يمكن تبيته او تلاحيمه عند حدوث التسرب في حالة الثلاجه المنزليه 
وشكرنا للجميع


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (10 فبراير 2006)

الرجوء شرح طريقه عمل الثلاجه التي تعمل بغاز الامونيا بثلاجه المنزليه المغلقه القديمه 
عملية التبريد بدون وجود فريون عبر الوحه الكترونيه 
والكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## تقوى الله (10 فبراير 2006)

*انتظرنا قريبا" بعون الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​الاخ الكريم بشار الشبيبي....
جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذه المعلومات عن هذا الغاز ،وفي الخطة اننا سوف نقوم باذن الله تعالي قريبا" بطرح موضوع عن الثلاجات من الالف الي الياء .

وفقنا الله تعالي واياكم الي ما يحبه ويرضاه ،
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .​


----------



## قلب_كبير (10 فبراير 2006)

*يسلموا أخي محمد .. ولكن ..*

*شكرا على الموضوع الحديث والمهم ..*
*والشرح التفصيلي عن الأمونيا *
*نفع الله بك أخي *
*...*
*ولكن عندي سؤال شخصي ؟؟*
*بتعرف عبدالرحيم الشريف ؟*​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (9 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (9 مارس 2006)

جزانا وإياكم كل خير وعافيه


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (9 مارس 2006)

الشكر لله يا أخي
من هو عبد الرحيم الشريف؟


----------



## air_con (9 مارس 2006)

*شكراااااااا*

_السلام عليكم _

_شكرا لك أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير _


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 مارس 2006)

موضوع رهيب ومفاجأة
أتمنى نحصل على توضيحات أكثر


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (10 مارس 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير
في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله.


----------



## مهندس تكييف (10 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اتمني لك التوفيق ومشكور علي الموضوع


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (10 مارس 2006)

ولك أيضاً ما تمنيته لي والشكر دائماً لله الواحد الأحد.


----------



## ابراهيم الاسدي (10 أبريل 2006)

*هندسة الطيران*

ارجو معرفة اجزاء محركات الطائرة وكيف تستطيع الطيران وما هي الاسس النضرية والعملية لذلك مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد قوجاق (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------

